# light boxes



## awebb1 (Nov 15, 2006)

im haveing trouble taking pics of some of my darker pens and i have tried searching for info on how to make a light box or basicly what it is and i couldnt find anything. i never have done anything with photography before so i dont really know anything about takin good quality pictures of my pens. can anyone help me out ? thanks


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 15, 2006)

Iwent to Ebay and searched for photo cubes.  Mine cost less than 20 USD including shipping.  I also have three cheap lights that I aim through the sides and top for (hopefully) even lighting.  There are much better and also more expensive set ups, but this works fine for me.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 15, 2006)

Try this link on how to make your own.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=11720&SearchTerms=light,box
If you make your own, make it smaller than the instructions in the link.  I made mine the same size as recommended in the link and it was way to big.  I've since made it smaller, but it could still be smaller, 10x10x10 is more than enough.  I use a doubled white sheet to cover it.

I use 3 23watt CFL bulbs that have a color temperature of 6500K.  I believe you can now get these at Home Depot or Lowe's for quite a bit less than I paid.  The critical part is the color temperature, it needs to be at least 6000K, which is basically daylight.

And, be careful on eBay.  Some of the people selling those things sell them cheap and then charge $15-20 for shipping.  The commercially made tents are collapsible and shouldn't cost more than $8.10 in a flat rate box.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 15, 2006)

Here is a good deal on a light box with the cube, lights, and camera stand. I have one and it itworks great. Check it out...not a bad deal since all you need is there. 

http://www.mogiz.com/pages/viewproduct.aspx?productid=13184

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by awebb1_
> <br />im haveing trouble taking pics of some of my darker pens and i have tried searching for info on how to make a light box or basicly what it is and i couldnt find anything. i never have done anything with photography before so i dont really know anything about takin good quality pictures of my pens. can anyone help me out ? thanks


----------



## Jamie (Nov 15, 2006)

This will probably be no help to you but just in case; the mesh is $3.99 a yard at the fabric store and I bought 2 goose neck lamps with big fluorescent bulbs for $23 at Target. My tent is 2 big 30" darning hoops (or whatever the're called) that I found when I was buying fabric. For me, I have much less reflection problems using black mesh instead of the usual white. The other thing I do is not to point the lights directly at the subject. I have mounted 2 large foam dinner plates in coat hanger wire about 6" in front of the bulbs and the lamps are turned away, bouncing the the light back. It's all pretty darn fun stuff. Good luck which ever way you go.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 16, 2006)

There is a ton of tents on eBay, many at a great price, you should'nt pay much more than about $20.00 total for it. A couple or three lights, cf compact florescent daylight balances bulbes and you should be ready. Than all you need to do is take lots of pictures and see what you like.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 20, 2006)

Darker pens need less light&gt; less contrast


----------



## RogerGarrett (Nov 25, 2006)

Thought I would post two things:

Here is a picture of the photo booth I made - following Punkin's advice this past fall.  It has been great for me:






The other has to do with quality of picture. 

I have been using an Olympus Camedia C500 for the past four years or so.  It is a very nice camera - but getting the white balance to work well is a hassle, and I always have to retouch the photos with Photoshop.  Here is the picture I was taking with that camera in the booth above.  This is a touched up photo - white balance fixed:





I wish I had saved the before picture - the white background was greyish and dull, and the pen lacked the clarity you see now.

So - get yourself a good computer program to process the pictures with.

Finally - I just purchased a Cannon XTi SLR yesterday from Best Buy - on Black Friday.  Great price - and I'm working on taking a few photos with it - hope to share soon.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------

